# Schwinn 64' Deluxe Racer - The next iteration...



## Schwinny (Mar 13, 2021)

2018 was a big year in bicycles for me. I decided to find an old Schwinn lightweight to restore and once I started looking, I ended up with 5 in 2 months. I dont re-do just old bikes though, it has to be a sad case bike, a bike that otherwise would go in the dumpster for whatever reason. Aaaand, it has to have originally been a cool bike or a bike I can imagine as ending up cool.
Once I had 5 useless and mostly crunchy bikes I stopped looking. They popped up crazy fast and I can be turned into a fiend real quick so I started focusing on one of the foundlings at a time.

51' 3spd Schwinn Something - Blue - Missing parts, rusty. Good Brass head badge.
57' Traveller - Red - No seat or wheels, used for parts and to sell pieces
67' Breeze - Blue - S7 wheels with 3spd coaster -SCORE!
64' Deluxe Racer - Black - fork, handlebar and wheel crunched by family car. All rest straight.
68' Deluxe Racer - Lime Green, Complete but sat in the Arizona sun for 30 years, mostly destroyed

Im not so much a bike collector as a parts collector, so I have a lot of parts to help finish out these projects, plus I keep my eye on all the regular places on the internet for parts as needed.
The 51' 57' and 67' were all used for parts. 
In 2019 I finished totally restoring the 68' Deluxe Racer. It was a beauty but was stolen last summer while I was visiting my Mom in Florida.
I put together all the correct parts for the 64' Deluxe Racer and had it riding around like a great patina rider. This pic is of it with its correct replacement handlebars, front wheel and fork. It really couldn't be seen anywhere that it sat crunched for years. (that's the 68' in the background).
I rode it around like that for awhile but I can't leave well enough alone. 




We all know these bikes are a little stodgy, and since I have a few bikes, this bike was a little smallish for me, Its only worth about $100 as-is, and there are thousands sitting in garages waiting to be sold yet, I decided to continue to evolve the little 19" 35 pound Schwinn lightweight.
One of the problems I had to deal with if I wanted to waste my time and effort on this bike was that it is a bit small for me. It fits my legs ok, but not my torso very well.
Refine, Lighten and stretch program lost almost 6 pounds and made it very comfortable to ride. 
To stretch I went to 700c wheels, a 7" crank stroke and a layback seat post to make it fit me better. 

Weinmann Vintage Aluminum 2120 model  622x19 Wheels
3spd Coaster brake let met get rid of the rear caliper brake (from the 67' Breeze)
No fenders - No chainguard
Brooks B66 seat weighs 1/2 of an "S" seat.
lighter weight 3/32" driveline w/spider and alum. front sprocket (48/16
Alum high flange "Approved"  front hub from a Suburban
Tange Cro-mo fork is a third the weight of the cast iron original
"S" Stem from a Le Tour
Nitto "City" aluminum handlebars
Lighter, less friction BB
Lighter but longer crank arms
Atom 440 alum pedals from a Continental

After all this, the bike weighed 29 pounds 4 ounces and was a blast to ride.



But...
I finished another 27" city streeter 2 speed a week or two ago and as I ride it around, my mind turns to the next iteration of the ole 64'. I cant leave well enough alone.
I think this time I am going to mix classic Schwinn cool with a little modern comfort and speed.
Get back to fenders and chainguard. 
Maybe a paint job... a supercharger.... wings?..... a sidecar...... 

I am within a week or so of finishing it out. I think this is the last iteration. Its going to be VERY cool but Im already missing the old screamer it was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice bike!


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 18, 2021)

Still a week or two out but here is what the Blasphemy has become.....


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 22, 2021)

I've got to wait on a couple parts but I've put it together mocked up to see how it looks and ponder on a few things.
For instance... 
No fenders? 
or
Painted Fenders using 40's Paramount pointed front fender? 
or
Chrome Fenders using Shark fin in front and 80' Collegiate shorty flip-up on rear?

Also the Chainguard is using the original front middleweight mounting bracket. The way it sits now looks pretty good I think, but I could put a lightweight bracket on it and it would lower it down over the sprocket an inch or so. Hmmmm

Hopefully I will have the stem situation ironed out soon. I like the "S" stem but it doesn't have the reach I need and I dont want to make those adapter sleeves permanent.

Are the Schwinn Jelly Sparkle grips too much, or should I match the grips to the seat with brown Sparkle or aftermarket?

Should I add a couple more decals (fork, top tube...)

Stuff Like that.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 23, 2021)

Beautiful bike Schwinny. You mentioned weight... you ride in the rain? Cross wet gutters much?
I say save the weight of the fenders. It will look classic with fenders... it will look fast without. It looks fast now.
The sparkle grips fit the bike... maybe dark grey (anthracite?) if you want to tone it down? They match well now. I would do a B17 saddle myself (w/brass rivets), for that go faster look. The skinwalls rule.
But if you have an inventory in parts you can change it up!
Really your bike looks very excellent as it is now. Kudos
Sorry if my opinion is too much!

Oh, I have a layback back seatpost too. It bends quick (mine is a little higher than yours). Nature of a 13/16" thin post.
I just put a length of all thread jb welded in for strength. Added weight yes, but hopefully my seat post wont bend weekly (I weigh 160 lbs atm).

Good luck with your pondering!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2021)

That chain guard was used on the 1952 and earlier balloon models that had the equivalent of a 52 T sprocket. That's why it sits up higher. Sharp build and as far as more decals go, looks good as it sits. I would do a fancy fork dart similar to the one on the 60 Conti. Pin stripes are always cool also.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 23, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> Beautiful bike Schwinny. You mentioned weight... you ride in the rain? Cross wet gutters much?
> I say save the weight of the fenders. It will look classic with fenders... it will look fast without. It looks fast now.
> The sparkle grips fit the bike... maybe dark grey (anthracite?) if you want to tone it down? They match well now. I would do a B17 saddle myself (w/brass rivets), for that go faster look. The skinwalls rule.
> But if you have an inventory in parts you can change it up!
> ...



Hi Max, Thanks for review !
I think I'm going to go all three ways with the Fenders. They come off and on pretty easy. It will be like, what do I feel like today? the beach? or a dinner Jacket... or a sports jacket?    I've mocked them up, and to me, they each have a strong appeal. Besides, all this stuff looks lonely on the wall. I think it should all be hanging on a bike if at all possible.
I think this will be an under 20mph bike anyway. I like to jam it occasionally on the loop or for a couple blocks in town, but Im old and only have one usable Arm to hang on tight.
I've been afraid of that layback seat post but at 175lbs, I haven't snapped it yet. Thats a good Idea you had to fill it, I was thinking the same thing but I was thinking about pure silicone caulking..... Hmmmm. I dont want one of those braced ones but I do need to adjust how I fit on the bike. Im one of those between sizes. This 19" frame is a bit small and a 21" is a bit big. I like the 19" better than a couple of my others. Closer to the ground, less distance to fall, and the top bar is exactly right for NOT racking the Jewels. The layback post helps alot and it looks pretty good with that B66S Brooks on it. That is a real comfy seat.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That chain guard was used on the 1952 and earlier balloon models that had the equivalent of a 52 T sprocket. That's why it sits up higher. Sharp build and as far as more decals go, looks good as it sits. I would do a fancy fork dart similar to the one on the 60 Conti. Pin stripes are always cool also.
> 
> View attachment 1378436



Yeah, that's my favorite Schwinn Chain guard, real style. 
I didn't realize those old boys had such a big sprocket. The sweetheart that's on there is a 48t so I guess its good I moved up from the standard 46. It probably would have looked like "small hands"  
I cant NOT swap the brackets now that Ive thought of it. Gotta see how it would look covering half of the sprocket. It'll bug me if I dont. I reassembled it with screws for just this reason. when I settle on a version I'll rivet it back together.
I think you are right on the Decals, less is more. Although I have looked through the fork decals. Hmmmm....
Thanks!


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 24, 2021)

Beautiful bike. I've always loved the short frame racer. If you really want to lose the spacer,look into a long road bike stem with a lot of stretch, or maybe a cycle truck stem. Picture of my Feb 59 racer 3 speed.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 26, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> Beautiful bike. I've always loved the short frame racer. If you really want to lose the spacer,look into a long road bike stem with a lot of stretch, or maybe a cycle truck stem. Picture of my Feb 59 racer 3 speed.
> 
> View attachment 1378531



What a beauty!!
Did those S-6's come on it? And the frame on that seat looks very clean. And the pedals, real nice
Is it cleaned to the teeth or restored or...?


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 26, 2021)

Other than the shift cable, Og right down to the tires. Spectacular condition.


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 26, 2021)

Here's a few pictures of it. Enjoy.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 4, 2021)

Heres one pic of it on a Leisurely Easter Morning.
Im going to put the other pics and any further discussion in the Schwinn Lightweight section.
Thanks for the input...


----------

